# Taurus PT 111 Pro 9mm



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I acquired one of these at the gun show today and was wondering if anyone has any experience with Taurus they would like to mention.

I bought 100 rounds of ammo for it. I was told buy the fellow that was selling ammo to get 9mm Luger. He said that was the American standard for the 9mm. After getting home and reading the owners manual it says to shoot 9mm PARA. Does anyone know what that is? I talked to a buddy tonight that has traded guns for many years and he said he had never heard of that.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

a buddy of mine bought that same model at the last gun show here in columbus. I had a chance to shoot it and wasn't very pleased with it. I have large hands and found the grip and the gun overall to be a little small for me and the trigger was just o.k. He bought it for the same reason as you, to carry instead of his glock, however after he took it to the range several times and tried carrying it, well he then traded it in at vances for a compact 1911. Hope you have better luck with it.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

WOW I sure wasn't expecting that. I just looked up some reviews and couldn't find a single negative posted. Are you sure his wasn't the regular PT111 because the PT 111 Pro is a completely different gun. Guess we'll see after I get it to the range!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I answered one of my questions. I did a little research and found that the 9mm PARA. was the same as the 9mm Luger. Apparently it means parabellum but I didn't look into it any further than that. Just wanted to make sure I purchased the right ammo. Please feel free to post any more info you may have on this little gun.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Positive. I didn't think it was as bad as he made it out to be. He wanted to get rid of it so bad he bought it for 315, and only got 200 for it two weeks later with 200 rounds through it. Hopefully it works out for you. Different strokes for different folks. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I dont have any experience with that particular gun but years ago I had a PT99 and liked it real well, it was very accurate and great fun to shoot, it seemed to have a preference for the Winchester white box stuff 124gr ball.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

BassBlaster, could you post a range report after you shoot it?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

It's going to be some time before I can get to the range with it but I most definitely will report back.


----------



## Silver Streak (Sep 1, 2006)

I have a PT111 (pre pro version) there was not a lot of leather choices at the time, ended up with inside the pants leather job. It ended up putting too much pressure on the safety which broke during some IDPA work. Taurus fixed it for free and I have retired the holster. If I buy another holster it would be kydex model that will not squeeze the gun. So watch catching the safety if you are practicing a draw. It is a nice little self defense gun that has had no other issues. I also have the 45 version and interesting enough find that it is the more pleasant of the two to shoot. Hope that helps.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the tip.

I don't even understand why this gun has a safety. I see no need for a safety on a double action only semi-auto, but that's just my opinion. I'm hoping to maybe get out and shoot it tomorrow.


----------



## Silver Streak (Sep 1, 2006)

Going to put it through the cold weather torture test right off the bat!! Good man!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope the PT111 is a decent little gun, I just picked up a stainless one but it needs a very good cleaning.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Mine is stainless too, great looking gun. If you get to shoot it before I post back here will you please report. I am still yet to get to a range with it.


----------

